# Rules for Reputation system



## roxy culver

Rules for Reputation System

1. Reputation points can be given or taken away by members, but should be used sparingly. Only give points for things that were helpful or useful, this is not a like button and will not be used as such.
-misuse of the reputation system will result in your pos/neg points getting removed. The first time you will get a verbal warning. The second time will result in an official warning. Third time will result in an infraction.
-when giving negative reputation, you must comment as to why you gave it. negative reputation without comments will be removed.
2. The more Karma points you have, the more points someone receives (i.e. I have 12 karma points, so when I give a reputation like I give ten reputation points.)

3. Do not use the Karma system to bribe someone…that will result in the points being removed and the offending party getting an infraction.

4. You can view who gave you a reputation point by going to your user cp and looking under “Latest reputation received.

5. If you feel that you are being harassed, please contact the one of the staff. The situation will be looked into and handled accordingly. 

LET’S ENJOY THIS NEW SYSTEM AND TRY TO USE IT PROPERLY SO WE CAN KEEP IT!!


----------



## Haimovfids

I love it thank you


----------



## urbandecayno5

Awesome...Thanks!


----------



## CaliTiels

Thanks Roxy


----------



## roxy culver

Just wanted to remind everyone...please put an explanation for why you are giving someone reputation points. Otherwise I have to delete them and I feel really bad about doing so. If you forgot or hit a wrong button before putting a reputation, let me know and I can fix it for you. Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## enigma731

Pardon my ignorance but what, exactly, is the point of requiring an explanation for positive reputation points? Like...isn't it pretty self explanatory that one would be giving positive points to a member who did a good thing? I'm not sure how it would be detrimental to have unexplained positive points being given...

Requiring an explanation just seems to defeat the purpose of having this feature.  If it requires an explanation and it's not visible by anyone else, then what advantage does it have over just, you know, posting your thoughts?


----------



## Mezza

I don't know if I have missed a previous post about this but I don't understand what the purpose is?


----------



## roxy culver

I posted it in the announcement thread for the reputation system and no one complained at that point.  You CAN see what other people have said (in your user cp you can see it) and I figured it would be nice to be able to see HOW you helped people.


----------



## enigma731

I mean, yeah, it would be _nice_ but taking it away if people don't explain just seems silly.

_Oh no, someone gave me a compliment and I don't know why, get it away from me!_


----------



## Mezza

roxy culver said:


> I posted it in the announcement thread for the reputation system and no one complained at that point.  You CAN see what other people have said (in your user cp you can see it) and I figured it would be nice to be able to see HOW you helped people.


Ah ok. I had missed it so when I read it I had no idea what you were talking about. 
I'll have a look at the thread now. Thanks


----------



## ollieandme

i think it's great we have a feature to actually say why we appreciate a comment! it's also a good way to make sure that the reputation system isn't misused like the thanks system was. this way people have to state a reason for liking or disliking. and i personally think it's nice to know why someone liked your post.
and regardless of whether we like it or not, it's the rules so we have to stick to them


----------



## MeanneyFids

it's explained so it doesnt get misused like the "thanks" button was, since people didnt get the clear meaning of that and abused that one... thats a whole other can of worms. i'd think the staff are trying to make a better system and are actually explaining it so it doesnt happen again like the "thanks" button ended up... 

not quite sure why there has to be a fight over every little change the staff does, enigma? this is what a lot of members were asking for, and the staff are giving it the chance to be used properly and fairly so that the members here can have such a feature again, without it going badly like the last time. i see no reason to complain or question it... unless you are just being plain old picky


----------



## enigma731

Not a fight, just a question. Isn't explaining things the entire point here?


----------



## Vickitiel

I think this is a great thing, glad it was established. I've just begun using it.


----------



## scootergirl762

Thank you for the new system and the explanation. I wasn't here for the old system, sorry it didn't work out. I'm glad the forums allow for discussion - I know I don't always understand everything right out of the gate, and by reading the thread, asking questions etc. helps for better understanding on my part.


----------



## urbandecayno5

I can see the comment the person said "thanks for the useful advice" etc and the thread its on but it would be nice to see who gave me the karma so I know who I helped with that what advice. Some threads its obvious but some its not. 
I would also like to thank them for it on their profile comment thing for the karma

Otherwise its okay


----------



## xNx

I'm sorry but i'm sure you can only add reputation to a post once a day or per user a day; forgot which. 

So, it seems pointless moderating reputation, I dont know of any other forums that take such a draconian approach, though on the whole this is a welcome addition in my books.


----------



## ollieandme

Urban, on your user cp you should be able to see the username beside the reputation and comment. I can anyway


----------



## urbandecayno5

Mine shows what thread it was and the comment the person left but not the user


----------



## enigma731

Yeah, I think only staff can see the user, because mine doesn't have it either.


----------



## ollieandme

Ah ok that is a bit irritating!!
I guess that's where comments come in handy  there's more of a chance of knowing who gave it that way.


----------



## bjknight93

I guess if people want others to know they wrote the feedback then they can sign their username to the feedback.


----------



## scootergirl762

I think there is a reason for the reputation being nameless. I'm guessing the staff wish to avoid issues where reputation is taken away (and possible subsequent "payback") and also for reciprocity when someone gets good reputation....you know, someone was nice enough to give me some reputation points, I'll just go do the same for them even though their post was just a general post. I think they want to avoid the issues they had with the last system. I don't mind not knowing who gave me the comment good or bad - then I don't feel obligated to them, nor do I feel as if I have to defend myself in the event of a something negative. I like it.


----------



## tielfan

After thinking about it for a bit, I find that I really dislike the negative karma option. The recipient doesn't know who's giving them the points, so it's an opportunity to bash someone without them even knowing who did it. At least with the thanks system, people had to have the guts to do their bashing when everyone else could see what they were doing.

Can we have a vote on whether anonymous negative karma should be allowed? Or at least some guidelines on when it can legitimately be used? There are no guidelines at the moment. It's predictable that some people will give bad karma to someone just because they disagreed about something, or because they're hypersensitive and read rudeness into posts when no rudeness was intended. Then the victim has to either accept it or go tattling to the mods that someone is picking on them. I really don't see the value of having this 'anonymous slam' option.

Edit: actually I don't see the point of a system where only the private individual knows what their score is. Isn't the whole point of a reputation system to let new members see who is a good adviser and who isn't, so they can have an idea of whether they're getting quality advice or not? But at http://talkcockatiels.com/showpost.php?p=579209&postcount=31 it says that the reputation scores will probably remain private.


----------



## Haimovfids

> actually I don't see the point of a system where only the private individual knows what their score is. Isn't the whole point of a reputation system to let new members see who is a good adviser and who isn't, so they can have an idea of whether they're getting quality advice or not?


I completely agree with you


----------



## roxy culver

I didn't set up the system so I have no control over that. This is why I want the reasons posted for the negative karma. Then its up to the members to let us know if they're being abused but I can look in the admin area and see who gave who what and can see the reasons they've put. So I can keep an eye on it as well.

I did think the whole point was so everyone could see the scores, but we can't and I don't know how to rectify that.


----------



## tielfan

Personally, I don't ever plan to use the negative karma. If I have an issue with someone I will deal with it in public with my name all over it. Politely of course.

Excuse me while I get blunt here... I don't intend to complain to the admins if someone gives me an unreasonable negative vote. Anonymous attacks are for sniveling cowards IMO and I'll privately have a good laugh at anyone who's low enough to use this tactic. I tried to think of situations where it would be appropriate to use the anonymous negative karma function and came up with nothing. My feeling is that if you can't express your opinion in public like a reasonable adult then it's best to STFU. Making a secret attack on someone says much more about you than it does about the person you're bashing.


----------



## ollieandme

hopefully people will rarely, if ever, feel the need to use negative karma. comments are compulsary so that recipients and staff can determine the appropriateness (is that a word?) of it.

if anyone receives negative karma and wants to know who it's from, all they need to do is pop a note to the staff.


----------



## roxy culver

I only have experience on one other forum where I'm just member. I've never used negative karma myself, but others have. Its really only used when we get a BYB show up who tries to defend themselves and fail miserably (i.e. don't do hip or eye cerfs and can't explain why they don't or why they are breeding dogs that shouldn't reproduce in the first place.) While I realize that right now we don't see a need for it, there's no point in taking it away if its not gonna be used. Its there if we need it and if we don't need it then all the better!


----------



## Mezza

Its a bit sad if someone wants give someone negative karma. After all we all have one thing in common...our love for cockatiels.

PS: I still can't figure out how to work this. LOL!


----------



## ollieandme

how to give karma? you just click on the scales above someone's post and go from there


----------



## Mezza

Oh hahaha! I just saw the little icon on yours Ollieandme. 

All sorted.


----------

